

How to do market research for a new product? - fredbasset

Hi All,<p>I have several ideas for new products, they are all hardware/software based.  Apart from speaking with my contacts in the industry I am completely unclear on how to do basic market research to see if there would be any interest in my new product ideas.  How does one actually go about doing market research for a new product?  I'd be very interested in hearing what did and didn't work from the HN community.<p>Thanks for reading,
FB
======
taa
I'm working on a new product. Before we started, my partner and I interviewed
a few people from our target market to listen first hand to their pains and
how willing they would be to pay for something that solves their problem. We
found willing individuals through an ad on Kijiji, and they were just eager to
help.

------
skbohra123
one interesting way of market research is twitter search. Twitter search can
give you people's opinion about the problem you are trying to solve. Search
the terms which you think are related to your product and see if people are
talking about it. I found it very useful in our case. Try www.topsy.com for
twitter search, it searches older tweets as well.

